# How much did High School prepared/helped you for University/College?



## khaos (Aug 28, 2011)

academically?
I will share my experience with my HS education when I have more time.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

I can only think of two particularly beneficial classes - AP calc, because I had a great teacher and never intended to take the AP test so I could pad my GPA by retaking in university, and my English class my sophomore year because the teacher was very demanding, but extremely good, which greatly improved my writing abilities. I guess my high school anatomy and physiology also probably helped a bit when I took physiology in undergrad, but I can't say it helped too much.

Other than that, I'm sure high school generally helped me by giving me a basic foundation of skills and knowledge that allowed me to do well, but honestly I had to learn a lot of things, including good study habits in college.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

inner city public school

nuff said......


I didn't even know anything about evolution until college


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

Not at all. 

I went to a business school and now I am in a science major so I had to learn everything from scratch. It never bothered me though. I never liked business school anyway.


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

My Catholic high school was very college-prep, especially for the top fifth of the class. We were encouraged to take Honors and AP classes, which were very focused on preparing us for the type of work we'd encounter in college. 

I was shocked when I got to college and there were kids in my freshman English class who couldn't write a thesis statement/didn't know what one was, and couldn't even develop a simple, 5-paragraph essay. They all went to NYC public schools :no I got lucky.


----------



## quietmusicman (Feb 3, 2012)

taught me to raise my hand if i need to go potty, thats it. ahhh the american highschool system


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

i went to a private, Catholic college preparatory school. other than the bureaucratic high school BS, I think the teaching helped for the classes. the classes gave me a foundation to build upon at college.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

My high school offered AP and honors classes so I took those and felt college wasn't really super hard. I guess all my worrying was done in high school trying to get A's and B's. I had to take remedial math however, it's something my state doesn't focus squarely on.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I goofed around in high school, so I wasn't prepared for college, at all. I'm just now getting prepared.


----------



## TheCynicalEye (Sep 7, 2011)

_[deleted]_


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

I never did my homework in high school, never studied, never took any advanced courses, and when I graduated my GPA was only a 3.0 (which, was a result of my folks incessant nagging about grades). 

I'm just about done with my freshmen year of college and my GPA is a 4.0. I'm honestly amazed at how easy college is. Before this school year I always thought I was lazy and had poor time management skills...ha. 

I guess high school did a good job of preparing me for college...


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I guess.

I did the IB Diploma program and went into college with like 15 credits already and didn't find the transition too challenging.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I guess the fundamentals of maths and sciences, at least some kind of base to work from. Also the ability to think in the correct ways when it comes to problem solving.


----------



## IGdwight (Apr 4, 2012)

Prepared me enough to tell myself that I don't need no piece of paper just to prove I am an intelligent human being. I am however just another bum in everyones eyes as I do not have the "education" society requires..


----------



## TigerRifle1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Academically- pretty good
Socially- Not at all.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Just a bit, but socially, nope.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I learnt how to write essays in high school. That's about the only use it's had so far.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Only a little. I guess I became good at writing essays so it allowed me to breeze through my college English class but nothing that would help much regarding the classes that I'm taking for my actual field of study which is science/technology related. Socially, high school had little affect on me since I was closed off to people and made no friends.


----------



## Alex1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Knowbody said:


> inner city public school
> 
> nuff said......
> 
> I didn't even know anything about evolution until college


me too. I went to a community college and still didnt do well


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

My high school prepared me really well for university - I was surprised.


----------

